# New project



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have been trying to find fabrics in the very dated blue/brown scheme for awhile now, as that is the look my mom loves. I was going to do a quilt, but decided on a wallhanging instead.

I cut this out last night and pieced it this morning. As it stands, it's a 36 inch square. I'm going to be appliquing in the beige star area.

Borders are still up for grabs, haven't got that far yet .

This was the first time I've ever pieced anything with "Y" seams. Thank gawd for YouTube videos, because otherwise I wouldn't have figured it out!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful first Y seams. And this is pretty.

(Now think of it in black and bright colors - WOW! Just poking at you!)

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Angie, actually I think when I finish this one I'm going to do another in more fun colors.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful and you changed the photo since this morning! 
this morning didn't have the flowers.

It's very pretty with the flowers.
And I'd love to see your fun colored project!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Very nice work.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Love, love!!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Beautiful! I love that "dated" blue & brown.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

THanks! Still trying to decide if I want to add a bit more applique to the center, or leave it plain the do more intricate quilting there.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I like that.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I don't think it looks dated, I do think it's really pretty though.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, she is going to love this! That applique adds just enough to it. GREAT job!!


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

The flowers give it such a nice touch. And the stitches are so nice and even. Great job.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

I love it CJ...wish I had just a little bit of your talent!:clap:

Marsha


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

CJ, you did this since last night, if I was doing it I would still be trying to get it cut out! Not only are you very talented but quick!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Borders are on and all the applique is stitched down. I still have the pirate monkey quilt on the longarm... I may take it off (it's stumping me) and quilt this up first.

As for speed, I use an AccuQuilt to cut my pieces. Cutting is one aspect of quilting I detest doing, and it's really made it so much more enjoyable!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Marsha said:


> I love it CJ...wish I had just a little bit of your talent!:clap:
> 
> Marsha


Oh to have just a little bit of her TIME!!! That's what I'd want!!!

CJ~It looks great! love the color combination!
Jennifer


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh to bottle time and sell it eh? I could do with another 24 hours in my days too, there is NEVER enough time to do everything! My problem is, the older I get, the more I appreciated the more laborous things in life, and dislike the instant things... so everything takes 3 times longer than it used to!

LOL


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

HOW do you get that applique so perfect??? Love it!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

CJ, as always beautiful work! How do you get so much accomplished? Do you take special vitamins or something?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's not perfect, I can't ever seem to stop on the sharp points of the leaves right, ugh. Practice right? 

I'm sewing like crazy because I need the practice, quilting competition out there is stiff!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

CJ.. IM STILL so envious of all your work!! Ive seen it in person and photos dont do justice!!! BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

*sigh...love the design...love the color combination, very very pretty. it'll be stunning in pretty jewel tones too


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Old? Nah, just retro :bouncy: I love the color combo. :goodjob:


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Gorgeous! I avoid Y seams like the plague, one of those things that eludes me. Gotta love Youtube!


----------

